# Topics > Toys >  Vortex, robotic toy, DFRobot, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

Developer - DFRobot

"Vortex: Robotic Toy Re-invented" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Voootex - world's first intelligent and responsive robot toy

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> Voootex is a revolutionary product for children. It is a smart and responsive robot that kids can play with and program. Using the Voootex and apps, kids can play different games, learn about robotics, and even create their own.

----------


## Airicist

Vortex with Cat

Published on Jul 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Fun with Vortex Episode 2 - Bumping Fight

Published on Jul 24, 2015




> Two or more robots compete in a head-to-head match following the basic rules of traditional sumo matches. Each Vortex will keep rotating and dart forward when button is pressed. The sole purpose is a pushing match between players to force others out of the arena, and the last one who stays in the arena will be the winner. The fun really begins in the chaos mode where players can choose to fight in alliance or solo.

----------


## Airicist

Robot soccer with Vortex

Published on Aug 9, 2015




> Play robot soccer anytime, anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Vortex Robot by DFRobot - Full Hands-On Review - Part 1

Published on Feb 1, 2016




> Today we review the new learning robot kit for kids ages 6 and up. 
> 
> Kids can learn coding, program and just play games with the very expressive Vortex robots. 
> 
> More information below and watch for Part 2 of our review where we go over the coding and programming of Vortex!
> 
> Vortex is a revolutionary product for children. It is a smart and responsive robot that kids can play with and program. Using the Vortex and apps, kids can play different games, learn about robotics, and even create their own.
> 
> Take Vortex out of the box, pair it to smartphones (iOS & Android) via Bluetooth, and it is ready to run. The inbuilt computer and sensors keeps Vortex moving around, letting you maneuver it by simply tapping the screen, and interacting with various commands and game objects. Vortex features four pre-installed games: Bumping Fight; Virtual Golf, Driving, and Robot Soccer, all designed to be fun and intuitive to play. You can play against other people or the AI.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Vortex from DF Robot

Published on Jun 25, 2016




> Dive into the exciting world of robotics with the Vortex. Start with the included games -- Driving, Bumping, Shaking, Soccer and Golf -- then create your own exciting games and tasks while getting your feet wet in programming and logic.

----------

